# katzkin



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

just wondering if anyone has used these kits and how they fit overall any info on this would be great
pic for info


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

gat a kit in my MKIV jetta, looks awesome, and fits very well!! Got white and black with white stitching looks great!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: katzkin (the fuzzy one)*


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

I had put one in my 03 Eclipse a few year back. It was well made and looked great! Just one note when ordering custom seat covers: Do not order the full leather ones, only the leather seating surface ones. Why? Because you want to have vinyl on the ends and such due to the abuse the cover takes. I had the whole leather covers and the leather on the side started to wear while the vinyl would have been fine.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: katzkin (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_










This done at home or by a Katzkin shop?
The Katzkin shop near me used a professional steamer to remove the wrinkles.
If I received the car looking like your pic, I would have them rework it till I was happy.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

done with a friend at his shop, was some wrinkles but it settled in a little better now


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*

Good to hear the wrinkles came out.
I remember watching the guys put on the Katzkin. The steamer took care of the wrinkles quickly.
It was a Jiffy brand, model unknown.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

i placed the order today should have it thursday or friday and should be installed by the end of next week


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

katzkin does great stuff my mobile detailer roomate reccomends them all the time and i have seen and approve of the quality on at least 4 cars. summation=do it


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

droping the car off on thursday


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

dropped the car off this morning and i saw the kit for the first time and it looked be be very good quailty and color is awsome. i should have the car back friday afternoon


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

who did it?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

glynn upolstery in seekonk ma


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

how much for that ? looks expensive?


----------



## Dat24V (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_how much for that ? looks expensive?


? same ques i was gonna ask?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

im in it for less than 1500


----------



## ShopSAR.com (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Katzkin*

Hey Everyone,
I see you have interest in 'Katzkin Leather Interiors'. My company, Superior Auto Restyling, has been in business for thirty years serving the New York metropolitan area. Over twenty of those years have been spent specializing in Katzkin products and as Katzkin's leading sales and service facility. Our website, http://www.ShopSAR.com offers a wide variety of automotive styling products including the entire Katzkin product line allowing us to reach out and offer our services to customers globally. Using our website, a Katzkin leather interior can be created, customized your way, purchased, and shipped to anywhere in the world. Use the following link, http://www.shopsar.com/v/Katzkin/Katzkin.htm, to get started. Use 2KT09 for a discount on any single kit, plus Free shipping within the continental US. Orders ship within 2-3 business days of placing and confirming your order and ground shipping time depends on where you live.
Should you require more information or assistance, please feel free to contact me.
Regards,
Wayne Price


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

holy **** they r sick!! and cheaper than mine!


----------



## rgjjr (Sep 18, 2009)

*your interior*

Hi,
I was looking at your thread about your Katzkin interior and wondering what the name of your color is? -- love it! Also, is it one of their "Tuscany" leathers.
Thanks! and, again, looks great!
Cheers, Ron


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

the color is called autum not sure what the call the type of leather


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, these look great. 
If I were to ever do a cloth to leather swap, Normally I would have considered buying OEM leathers. But after seeing this, I would definitely consider custom Katskinz leathers first! The personalization abilities are awesome. Especially adding the options of heated seats and gel inserts. And the price is not crazy!!
Thanks for showing this, I have heard pretty good things, but never seen any personal experience accounts that are trustable. 
IN FOR MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Katzkin is one of the best brands out there for these kits. Most of the stuff done on Overhaulin' was Katzkin, and if it's good enough for Foose, it's that good. A friend of mine had a sick Acura 3.2 CL Type S all worked over and had a custom Katzkin kit in it and it was as good as if not better than most factory kits. The leather was thick and of good quality. He had perforated inserts and that was nice and thick too. When I do mine that will more than likely be what I do.


----------

